# A couple training pics



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

A friend of mine shot a couple pictures of Angel the other day out training. Angel was having too much fun.

I'm gonna get you Mr. Birdie


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I can't see the pics.........


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Doggie Heaven!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I always love seeing pictures of Angel!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Angel does look so exuberant and happy!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She sure does look like she's having a lot of fun! Great pictures.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Lovely! Happy, happy girl with that birdie!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I shot a quasi fuzzy video of her the next week. (The marks were much longer than the cameras' capabilities.) Angel is starting to make some progress now that the old man is up and moving around better.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> I shot a quasi fuzzy video of her the next week. (The marks were much longer than the cameras' capabilities.) Angel is starting to make some progress now that the old man is up and moving around better.
> 
> YouTube - nov92010


 
Yea for you both.  She's quite something!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great to see a golden doing the job he was meant to do. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Yea for you both.  She's quite something!


She was so cotton picken naked in that video. She had just finished blowing her coat with the hormone fluctuations just prior to her cycle. This week she has a nice new coat coming in as well as some color to her girlie parts. Her cycle should end about on her second birthday. I'll have to schedule her OFA's for late January.

That field is now white with a foot of snow on it. What a difference a week makes.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful - thank you for posting this


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't think of anything more fulfilling that watching a retriever do what they were bred for. She looks good SC.


----------

